
Exxon Mobil replaced by a software stock after 92 years in the Dow - caution
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/25/exxon-mobil-replaced-by-a-software-stock-after-92-years-in-the-dow-is-a-sign-of-the-times.html
======
flingo
Key points, ripped straight from the website;

* Exxon Mobil’s been in the Dow in some form since 1928, but its tenure as the longest-serving component is coming to an end.

* On Monday, S&P Dow Jones Indices announced the largest changes to the 30-stock benchmark in seven years.

* Exxon will be replaced by Salesforce. Amgen and Honeywell International are replacing Pfizer and Raytheon Technologies.

------
finphil
A sign of the times... ( _^_^_ )

